# 5'2" size 8-10



## Cyn (Jul 10, 2006)

What are some good brands of clothing that will fit me? I wear a 36C on top, but my waist is my downfall so I have to wear a much bigger size.  Basically an hourglass with a thicker middle.  

I'd really like to find a great pair of trousers or a suit for potential interviews (I'm a college student), but I'd appreciate any brands for casual clothing as well.


----------



## user6 (Jul 10, 2006)

Try Old Navy, they actually have some pretty cute things for us 'thicker girls'! lol I usually use their plus size clothes during pregnancy rather than buying maternity clothes, and it's quite comfortable!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

I am built pretty much like you are (I have never had a small waist, even when I was a size 4...it's defined but not small).  I have found that French Connection, and the Limited's pants fit very well...I wear the lower rise styles, because I don't like anything that comes up very high.  Just make sure the waistband of the pants doesn't squeeze the area right above your hips..you might have to size up, but it's better than having muffin top!).  Believe it or not, D&G Dolce & Gabanna also fit curvy girls like us (I have a pencil skirt by them that makes me look like a Coke bottle...DH LOVES this skirt!!).  The line is not that expensive when you consider the wear you're going to get from it.

As for casual clothes, Buffalo, AG Jeans and Levis fit me the best...the higher end jeans don't seem to fit me very well (plus I have to hack off most of the legs because they're so long!!)..hope this helps some!


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm an 8-10 too, but I'm a bit taller, 5'10". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, I don't like Old Navy for pants because I have hips and their pants seem to be cut for very "straight" women if you know what I mean. GAP's trousers are nice, very classic, maybe a bit more conservative than you are looking for. 

My favorite two brands for dress trousers are Express and The Limited. Good quality but not too $$$ and with Express you can choose the length.

HTH!


----------



## Cyn (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_I'm an 8-10 too, but I'm a bit taller, 5'10". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, I don't like Old Navy for pants because I have hips and their pants seem to be cut for very "straight" women if you know what I mean. GAP's trousers are nice, very classic, maybe a bit more conservative than you are looking for. 

My favorite two brands for dress trousers are Express and The Limited. Good quality but not too $$$ and with Express you can choose the length.

HTH!_

 
Yeah I tried Old Navy, they don't seem to fit right on me either.  I'll check the stores out when I visit Seattle.


----------



## Cyn (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I am built pretty much like you are (I have never had a small waist, even when I was a size 4...it's defined but not small).  I have found that French Connection, and the Limited's pants fit very well...I wear the lower rise styles, because I don't like anything that comes up very high.  Just make sure the waistband of the pants doesn't squeeze the area right above your hips..you might have to size up, but it's better than having muffin top!).  Believe it or not, D&G Dolce & Gabanna also fit curvy girls like us (I have a pencil skirt by them that makes me look like a Coke bottle...DH LOVES this skirt!!).  The line is not that expensive when you consider the wear you're going to get from it.

As for casual clothes, Buffalo, AG Jeans and Levis fit me the best...the higher end jeans don't seem to fit me very well (plus I have to hack off most of the legs because they're so long!!)..hope this helps some!_

 

Thanks for the great tips, it does sound like you have a similar body shape.  I've never tried D&G, I'll have to look into it even though it's probably too expensive for me at this point.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 30, 2006)

I would recommend Express.  I love their jeans and they last.  I have an average waist but I have hips for days and their jeans fit wonderfully.  And to top it off, they last forever.


----------

